# wap** & la** & der shuttlebus in mallorca



## littlebird's prompter (7 Januar 2005)

*der folgende Text enthält ironische Elemente*

Wap** aus Düsseldorf  kauft La**, es war schon im November zu lesen...

im Juli 2003 wurde der Auftritt von wap** bei der aconti-aka-Messe auf Mallorca von dotcomtod süffisant kommentiert: "Mobileview und WapMe: Nackte Tatsachen fürs nackte Überleben" .

Wap** war auch 2004 Sponsor, man sponsorte einen Shuttlebus. 


			
				eurowebtainment schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wapme AG sponsort einen Shuttlebus, der für die gesamte Eurowebtainment als Flughafentransfer, sowie für Fahrten zu den Partys und Veranstaltungen zur Verfügung steht.


In so einem Shuttlebus muss es dann passiert sein. So könnte es gewesen sein:

Andre B., Gründer von wap**, stolpert und kippt seinen Caipi in den Ausguss [nee, Ausschnitt! Freudscher Verschreiber?] des Promogirls, das gerade von Luca T. (Lawa Content, Zürich) in ein Gespräch verwickelt wurde. Luca T. schimpft daraufhin ausgiebig mit Andre B. und Eugenia M. (EWT-Teilnehmerin von wap**) schreit von hinten: "Der soll die Klappe halten, sonst kaufen wir ihn!". 

"Waaas?" kreischt daraufhin Luca T., "wir sind der beste contentprovider in der ganzen Schweiz! Wir machen 1 Mio. Euro pro Monat mit sms&mms, wir haben Vertriebskanäle in der Schweiz, in Österreich, in Deutschjland und in Polen!" (siehe hier)

"Spiel Dich nicht so auf", sagt Andre B., "unsere Firmenanteile hat  Infomatec damals nur in größter Not verkauft! 26 Mio. war das dem Rothschild-Gesellschafter damals wert! Und wir machen Wer-wird-Millionär in der Türkei, jawoll!"
"Aufgeblasener Schnösel", schimpfte Luca T., ihr kauft uns NIE!"
"Ach was, ich wette, in drei Monaten werden wir Euch heute schon gekauft haben"...

und? Gut gebrüllt, Löwe? Nein... denn was ein B* sagt, ist so! Immer! 



			
				http://www.wapme.de/de/php/ir05.php?pointer=382&lid=3&cat=3&year=2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wapme Systems AG übernimmt mit Gewinnbezugsrecht rückwirkend per 01. Juli 2004 75% der Lawa International Holding AG mit Sitz in Zürich


Jedenfalls kann wapme nun wohl noch tollere SMS versenden, zusammen mit den Kooperationspartnern wie  Q1 AG Curacao, Audiofon, u.a.

jeremy


----------

